

Science vs. Music - no_gravity
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3oItpVa9fs

======
ivan_ah
I see a _lot_ of material for an E&M and Waves course...

I also liked the Faraday suit... it seems like something out of a medieval
context.

